# Cortisone Shots



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd like some input on getting cortisone shots to the shoulder.  I am a real wuss when it comes to needles and I'm terrified of having it done.  Thought I'd throw this out there and see if you folks that have had it done could tell me if it worked for you, and in what ways.  Also, how much does it REALLY hurt

Jude The Wussy


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't experienced the shots myself, but I know several people who have--and they say they're worth the discomfort. (And that no, the pain isn't hideous.) But everyone has their own threshold. Good luck.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't want to scare you, but I had an awful experience with getting cortisone shots in my knees.  I think I am a major exception, my doctor had never heard of anyone else that had the experience I had.  The shots themselves really weren't that bad, and I don't like needles.  It's not fun, but not as bad as I thought - and I had to get two.  Anyway, about 3 or 4 hours later both of my knees completely seized up and I couldn't even walk.  It was awful, I was home alone.  Imagine the worst charleyhorse you've ever had x 10 in both of your knees.  I couldn't even straighten them enough to stand.  They think I was allergic, but aren't sure.  Luckily I had a painkiller from a previous surgery laying around, that helped.  It eventually subsided, but I had cramps in my knees for days.  I think it helped the issue in the end, but I'll never go through that again.  Again, I think it was really rare, but it happened!  Most people I've talked to since have been surprised, most say they had no issues and it was totally worth it.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I had a cortisone shot in my elbow after being told 'it wasn't that big of a deal'. I don't know if it was the doctor, or just chance, but I almost passed out from the pain at the time, managed to get myself home (only 2 miles, fortunately), and had to call my husband at work to come home because I was lying in the bed, crying.  For 3 hours.

My sister, a doctor, said it might have been 'cortisone shock'--something about turning to crystal in your body, or maybe he hit a nerve.

Anyway, such pain I have never felt, and I've had four children with completely natural childbirth.

It did, however, 'work', though a year later, the bursitis is getting worse in both elbows now.  I played tennis competitively for many, many years, so apparently, this is one consequence.  Getting old . . . sigh.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, Sarah.  Your experience sounds horrible.  I guess it comes down to if it hurts badly enough, you'll try anything.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> I had a cortisone shot in my elbow after being told 'it wasn't that big of a deal'. I don't know if it was the doctor, or just chance, but I almost passed out from the pain at the time, managed to get myself home (only 2 miles, fortunately), and had to call my husband at work to come home because I was lying in the bed, crying. For 3 hours.
> 
> My sister, a doctor, said it might have been 'cortisone shock'--something about turning to crystal in your body, or maybe he hit a nerve.
> 
> ...


Maybe that is what happened to me. You're right, probably the worst pain I've ever felt.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't want to scare you off entirely, but when I mentioned to my sister that the orthopedist had pooh-poohed the possibility of pain she said, 'they always say that'.

We Oregonians have to stick together


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Sarah, is that kind of like saying "you may feel some discomfort"?  LOL!!

Actually the doctor did say "I won't lie to you, this is going to hurt".  I've rooted out the spare Valium that I keep in the back of the medicine chest.  Maybe that will help (or at least I won't care as much).

Minus 18 this morning about 20 mi south of Bend!  Brrr...


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

I haven't had a cortisone shot to any joint personally.  However, I did work as a massage therapist specializing in pain therapy for six years.

From my clients this is what I learned:

A:  It hurts, usually not tremendously, but it's not fun either.
B:  If inflammation of the joint is actually causing the problem, it works.
C:  If inflammation of the joint isn't actually causing the problem, it doesn't work.

The biggest issue I saw was people who were given the shots for something other than an inflammation problem.  If your shoulder is hurting because of trigger points in your neck, pecs, and back, that shot isn't going to help.  If your shoulder is hurting because of an atypical presentation of gallbladder disease, the shot won't help.  

But, if you do have bad bursitis or other inflammation conditions, those shots work better than anything else I've seen.  

Good luck with it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Spotsmom, I am sure you will get some more positive comments because I know quite a few folks that have had cortisone injections and thought the results were nothing short of miraculous.

Unfortunately, I am not one of them    I had a cortisone injection in my shoulder last July.  My Dr. hit bone twice before getting the needle into the right spot.  So NOT FUN!  It was "doable" though as I was sitting on the edge of the exam table leaning into hubby's chest, sniveling like a baby.  If the shot had achieved the expected results, I am sure I would have more upbeat memories.  It did not help me at all, but knowing how it has helped so many, I wouldn't be averse to trying again in a different situation.

My advice?  Make sure your doctor has plenty of experience in giving the injections, DON'T look at the needle, remember (or have someone teach you) childbirth breathing, psych yourself out that you can handle anything for 2-3 minutes, take someone along to hang on to.  Oh, yes, the valium sounds like a wonderful idea to me if the doc says there are no interactions with the cortisone.

I will keep my fingers crossed that you end up with those "nothing short of miraculous" results.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

A few years ago, I had the cortisone shot in my shoulder.  It hurt, but I've had cortisone shots that hurt worse in other places.  It also helped, but it wasn't a miracle.  I do think it aided me when I started physical therapy, though, so I do think it was worth it.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have had two cortisone shots to my shoulder and the shots were nothing compared with the pain I was experiencing.  I had a very sore shoulder for a few weeks, and basically tried to ignore it.  Then I fell on outstretched hands and the pain went straight to my shoulder.  I then realized I couldn't move my shoulder above waist height.  I went to a GP that specializes in sports injuries and it turned out I had been going through the process of Frozen shoulder, a six months process of Freezing (the pain part), Frozen ( where you can't move it) and then the unfreezing part, which takes a few weeks.  No known cause, it just happens.

Afterr the first shot I noticed a significant improvement in pain.  A couple of weeks later I had the second shot, and after two weeks, the shoulder was much better.  Before the shots, I couldn't even wash my hair, or do up my bra.  Very very painful. And when they say frozen, they meant it, you physically cannot move your shoulder as the process locks it into a fixed position.

the Doctor I went to specializes in these kinds of things, so he has done many many injections in various joints.  As crebel said, make sure you go to an expert in giving them.  There was very little discomfort and none of this hitting bone stuff which would be dreadful.  His clinic is called Sportsmed, and he also consults to the Australian Olympic Team ( as does my hubby which is how I knew him) and there were no issues at all.
So I guess I am saying I am one who has benefited hugely from cortisone shots.  I did really really need them.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I handled a hysterectomy with ibuprofen and Tylenol. I think I have a slightly higher pain tolerance.


Ah funny you should say that. The nurses kept offering me all kinds of drugs after mine, but I was so pain free I asked the Surgeon after the op if she actually did the operation. .

I don't remember having the pre-cortisone injection though?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

The Spouse Thingy had a cortisone shot into his shoulder last summer. he dreaded it because his dad had had it done 4-5 times and said it was horrible, but I sat there and watched and he didn't even flinch. When it was over he said it wasn't bad at all, and it definitely worked.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I had a cortisone shot in my knee last summer.  Not bad at all.  I was able to walk without pain afterwards and it lasted a few months.  Wish I could have another one now, but I have no insurance.  Years ago I avoided having the shot in the sole of my foot because of stories I'd heard.  Eventually I had one and it solved my pain problem (something to do with plantar fasciitis).  I wouldn't hesitate to have one again if it were for similar problems.  Never had one in my shoulder.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Several years ago, I had a series of bilateral cortisone epidurals into my lumbar spine. They were effective, but eventually they stopped working, and I then went through a series of spinal surgeries (7 so far).

The epidurals weren't particularly painful, and the discomfort only lasted a few minutes.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is my experience with cortisone shots.  Before having rotator cuff surgery several years ago, I had roughly 12-15 shots over a span of 13 years.  The first one hurt pretty bad as did the last one.  The first one was given by an old country doctor and did relieve the pain.  It was the xylocaine injection before the last one that hurt so bad.  All of the others hurt very little at the time of injection and always helped enough to be worth having the injection.  Most were given with a span of 18-24 months in between.  Finally, after 5 shots in 2 years my PCP decided maybe I should see an orthopedic surgeon and find out what was really wrong.  Thus the surgery.  I always had enough relief from the pain to feel the shots were worth it.  

Recently, I had a frozen shoulder (opposite side) after having elbow surgery.  I received two injections in the shoulder and have not regretted either one.  There would be several things I could not do if not for the shots.

Intinst will tell you I am a wuss but the shots were of such benefit, they were worth it.

Crebel's advice about the doctor being experience in giving the shots and not looking at the needle is accurate.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Nobody needs to worry about me looking at a needle!!!  The guy I'm going to is an orthopedic surgeon whose specialty is shoulders.  You'd think he would know how to give a shot.  HOWEVER, after speaking at length with my dentist (who is the best novacaine giver ever, and I have lots of experience with that), he said it's in the way the shot is given.  Too many docs are in a hurry, rather than taking their time and injecting the stuff slowly.

When I saw the doc initially (about a month ago), he said that anti-inflammation drugs were probably not going to help as it wasn't inflammation.  So, I don't see why cortisone would help, as it is specifically for inflamm.  I guess I'm just psyching myself up for the appt. on Monday.  The shoulder is so uncomfortable I think I'd consider anything...


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Tried the chiropractor (who's also a sports med guy) and after a couple of weeks with no improvement, he referred me to the shoulder orthopedist.  I've tried everything to keep me away from this needle...


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

I have nerve pain in my shoulder from a car accident and used to get cortisone shots in my spine.  They were the only thing that took my pain away for any length of time. And I really liked the results. They had to stop though just in case i needed back surgery.  Apparently surgeons dont like it if a patient has had too many shots. 

If I could go back to the shots i would definitely go back to them.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, spotsmom.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

My father had one in his shoulder a few months ago. He couldnt lift his arm or anything, he couldnt sleep on his right side because his shoulder hurt so much, so his doctor reffered him to this guy, and he had it done. He's not generally bothered about needles because he has diabetes and injects himself with insulin 4 times a day, but he did say he was nervous of this. But when he had it done he said it wasn't that bad. 

He was warned he might get some side affects after, and he had hot flushing for a few days afterwards. Said he was going through the menopause lol. But it worked and his shoulder is so much better now.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Doctors advice it for every pain.  I had a heel pain from jogging and walking. My orthopedic friend suggested the same thing. No problem, come on over. It is not a big deal.  I chose to rather take rest and let it heal itself.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Boy, would I like to just let it rest!!  However, I've been told that non-use of my shoulder would just make the problem worse.  I've been dealing with it since early October, wake up frequently every night, and it just aches.  I may beg the doctor for amputation...

I'll let you all know tomorrow what the doc says.  Your posts have meant a lot to me- I feel like I'm not in it alone!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> Boy, would I like to just let it rest!! However, I've been told that non-use of my shoulder would just make the problem worse. I've been dealing with it since early October, wake up frequently every night, and it just aches. I may beg the doctor for amputation...
> 
> I'll let you all know tomorrow what the doc says. Your posts have meant a lot to me- I feel like I'm not in it alone!


Would you take at least one of my shoulders with you, please?  I slammed one into a door jamb around Thanksgiving, and the other one has had several things happen to it because I'm a klutz.

I've had cortisone shots in my elbows and my knees, but never my shoulder. (Should have one in my hip, but I'm going to pass on that.) Good luck tomorrow. Nearly every time I've had a cortisone shot, the affected joint has improved considerably after just a few days. Let us know how you get along. It's not a lot of fun, but neither is chronic pain.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

KerylR said:


> I haven't had a cortisone shot to any joint personally. However, I did work as a massage therapist specializing in pain therapy for six years.
> 
> From my clients this is what I learned:
> 
> ...


Great advice, Keryl. I've had cortisone shots on my right heel for plantar fascitis twice (maybe more, it all blurs together with age). First time was by an orthopedist who didn't have much experience on where and how to give the shot. Yes, it hurt for days afterward. I don't think it helped anymore than ice and rest.

Second time was by a podiatrist who was much better at giving the shots. They didn't hurt (much), but they didn't help because the real problem were some trigger points (contracted muscle knots) in my calf and gluteus, due to a leg length discrepency. Once the cause was addressed, the heel hasn't been a problem since. It's amazing the number of health professionals (doctors and physical therapists) I've run across who don't know what trigger points are.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Great advice, Keryl. I've had cortisone shots on my right heel for plantar fascitis twice (maybe more, it all blurs together with age). First time was by an orthopedist who didn't have much experience on where and how to give the shot. Yes, it hurt for days afterward. I don't think it helped anymore than ice and rest.
> 
> Second time was by a podiatrist who was much better at giving the shots. They didn't hurt (much), but they didn't help because the real problem were some trigger points (contracted muscle knots) in my calf and gluteus, due to a leg length discrepency. Once the cause was addressed, the heel hasn't been a problem since. It's amazing the number of health professionals (doctors and physical therapists) I've run across who don't know what trigger points are.


Can you give some more info on your treatment/diagnosis? I just got my third shot in my right heel for plantar fasciitis and now I'm using a night splint at bedtime. I have noticed that my right leg doesn't seem to be the same length as my left. Maybe my real issue is the same as yours. Which doc was able to sort out your contracted muscle knots? Acupuncturist? Chiropractor?


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had 2 cortisone shots in my hand, the injections themselves were not that painful but neither worked and I ended up having the surgery I was trying to avoid.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Tigress780 said:


> Can you give some more info on your treatment/diagnosis? I just got my third shot in my right heel for plantar fasciitis and now I'm using a night splint at bedtime. I have noticed that my right leg doesn't seem to be the same length as my left. Maybe my real issue is the same as yours. Which doc was able to sort out your contracted muscle knots? Acupuncturist? Chiropractor?


Hi Tigress,

An orthopedist, chiropractor or osteopath should be able to send you for 'postural x-rays'. These are done standing up and by seeing if the highest point of one hip bone is higher than the other. An asymmetry will tell you which leg is longer and by approximately how much. I have one leg 1/2" shorter than the other, which is fairly significant. I'm a runner, so for most of my life I've been putting extra stresses on my body because this skeletal imbalance eventually translated to a muscular imbalance.

In a nutshell, after taking time off from running while my kids were young, I returned to it a decade ago. All was going well until the plantar fascitis. And I started having excrutiating right calf pain. I asked my family doctor if it could be myofascial pain, because I could feel a tender spot and muscle knot there. He wasn't entirely sure what that meant. Meanwhile, I started to have pain in my left shoulder and right gluteus, as well as sciatica. Traditional treatments (meds, rest, ice) didn't help. I couldn't get a full night's sleep without Tylenol PM. The back pain/sciatica got so bad that after trying disc decompression, I had laser spine surgery. Temporary relief from the sciatica, but eventually it came back. After three years, I then went to an osteopath who was able to relieve some of my discomfort and who had the sense to check for the leg length difference. She had me put lifts in one shoe, which eliminated the back pain within two weeks. Finally, I was on the right path, but I knew my muscles, which had been out of whack for too long, were still at the core of my pain.

A neuromuscular massage therapist who practices myofascial release confirmed the mysofascial pain (trigger point) diagnosis and provided significant relief. An exercise physical therapist gave me exercises that helped me overcome some of the muscular imbalances that had developed. I tried another PT who did one session of dry needling. THAT was the hugest one session relief of any I've had. But for some reason (I'm guessing he wasn't that comfortable with the technique), he didn't do it again. So I tried a local acupuncturist. Again, marked improvement, but it was rather hit or miss. I've set up an appt. with a PT that specializes in trigger point dry needling. I have a degree in biology and from what I've read and understand it makes the most sense of any treatments out there, as it disrupts the muscle contraction on a neurological level.

I hope I haven't hijacked the thread by mentioning all this, but I thought some people might find it useful, especially since there seems to be so little awareness of it in the general medical community. Here's some general information on what myofascial pain is for those who are interested: http://www.myofascialpaintreatment.com/what-ar-myofasial-pain-and-tri/

Last year I ran two 5 Ks after being told by multiple medical professionals to give up running. Bottom line is if you're not getting relief from pain or answers to your medical concerns, keep searching. Try new doctors or physical therapists if the first ones can't help and educate yourself. Living in pain is horrible. It changes how you see the world and limits your ability to enjoy it. Don't let anyone tell you it's in your head, here's a pill, go away. You can get better.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Went to the doc today and he said it isn't getting any better.  So he recommends a 20 min. surgical procedure where they literally take your arm and force it into the positions that are "stuck".  This breaks up all the adhesions, I guess.  Then it's some massive PT for a couple of weeks and then should be ok.  He said a shot at this point wouldn't help, but he will inject cortisone during the surgery.  Anybody heard of this?


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Manipulating the leg was mentioned when Intinst had his knee replacement surgery and was not making enough progress at therapy.  The doctor stated he would be sedated and they would move the leg to "loosen" up the thigh muscles in particular.  He made great strides at therapy before the next doctor's visit so did not need the procedure.  But it sounds like the same thing your doctor is stating he will do to your shoulder.  If it allowed movement of your shoulder then physical therapy could really make an immense difference in allowing you use of the shoulder.  I'd probably have to try this if it were me.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

The problem with cortisone shots is that they don't work for everyone. And the only way to find out is to get a shot.

I am one of the fortunate ones that the shots work for. In my experience, the shots did not hurt when they went into my back. The first shot relieved the sciatica enough that I could actually put the foot on the ground. The second shot, a week later, reduced the swelling around the disk so I didn't need the third shot.

A few years later I had shots in my hip hoping to avoid hip surgery. The pain was reduced but it came back... so hip surgery..


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Hi Tigress,
> 
> An orthopedist, chiropractor or osteopath should be able to send you for 'postural x-rays'. These are done standing up and by seeing if the highest point of one hip bone is higher than the other. An asymmetry will tell you which leg is longer and by approximately how much. I have one leg 1/2" shorter than the other, which is fairly significant. I'm a runner, so for most of my life I've been putting extra stresses on my body because this skeletal imbalance eventually translated to a muscular imbalance.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Gemini. This was very helpful information.


----------

